# Sunday's Show And Tell...9/11/16..a Date We'll Never Forget!



## jd56 (Sep 11, 2016)

Wow, it's been 15 years since that tragic day on 9/11.
I know I'll never forget!

Let's see what relics you have found from the past week. 
Whether it be bike related or not. 
Please include pictures as we do love pictures!

I picked this up a couple years ago, since sold it, then decided this past week, I wanted it back.
My soon to arrive grandson's mother is in need of a short bike, maybe she can ride this.

A repainted 24" girls looptail Colson Rover.








Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Evans200 (Sep 11, 2016)

Bought this 54 Huffy Dial Your Ride from a fellow CABER in Tennessee. Been on my bucket list for some time. In the process of cleaning and assembling as we speak, should be done in about a week. Lots of WD40 and Evaporust, but no oxalic acid. Anxious to dial my ride on Main Street! Thank you to everyone for the tips and advice on getting it ready!


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 11, 2016)

Did pickup a dropstand for the Derby badged Rollfast I'm awaiting, I'll post a pic later. But mainly wanted to honor all of the brave souls and thousands of people that were lost in a senseless act of terrorism 15 years ago today. We will NEVER forget.


----------



## Euphman06 (Sep 11, 2016)

No bikes... but hit up a new yard with the metal detector for about 3 hours. Came away with an ice box refrigerator handle, 1914 dog tax tag, cow tooth.... but this is the winner of the day. 1917 standing liberty quarter.


----------



## jd56 (Sep 11, 2016)

rollfaster said:


> View attachment 358997 Did pickup a dropstand for the Derby badged Rollfast I'm awaiting, I'll post a pic later. But mainly wanted to honor all of the brave souls and thousands of people that were lost in a senseless act of terrorism 15 years ago today. We will NEVER forget.



Nice Rob.
Proud to be an AMERICAN!

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 11, 2016)

Here's the Dropstand mentioned in my previous post.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Sep 11, 2016)

Bought a pair of large (30 inch wide) old service station lights at a local auction...they weren't a bargain, but just loved the look of them and with original adjustment hardware a plus.
I don't have a place for them yet, but an idea in my head down the road.
Chris


----------



## jd56 (Sep 11, 2016)

Evans200 said:


> Bought this 54 Huffy Dial Your Ride from a fellow CABER in Tennessee. Been on my bucket list for some time. In the process of cleaning and assembling as we speak, should be done in about a week. Lots of WD40 and Evaporust, but no oxalic acid. Anxious to dial my ride on Main Street! Thank you to everyone for the tips and advice on getting it ready!View attachment 358979 View attachment 358981 View attachment 358982 View attachment 358983 View attachment 358984



Outstanding Al. 
I know you wanted the one I had. 
I'm surprised he sold this one.
He'll clean up very nicely, too.
Has rust where mine did too.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Evans200 (Sep 11, 2016)

jd56 said:


> Outstanding Al.
> I know you wanted the one I had.
> I'm surprised he sold this one.
> He'll clean up very nicely, too.
> ...



Yes I DID want yours, the funds weren't there then, and I'm glad to have this one. Been working on it non-stop since Friday, and I'm done except for the wheel and tire department. I'll call Memory Lane tomorrow and see about having some wheels built. And like you said, it's cleaning up very well, and has some paint loss on the rack and rear frame area. Apparently, a prior owner had a basket on the rack which held some liquid that leaked on those areas. I just look at that as "beauty marks" that are part of the bikes history!


----------



## Arrington (Sep 11, 2016)

Early this morning swap and parts haul.  Can't keep it all.


----------



## the tinker (Sep 11, 2016)

Haven't picked up anything but am thinking about what to part with for the Memory Lane fall swap . Hard to part with good bike stuff .  Thanks all for remembering 9-11.  God Bless America.....if you don't like it make like a tree.........leave.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Sep 11, 2016)

Evans200 said:


> Bought this 54 Huffy Dial Your Ride from a fellow CABER in Tennessee. Been on my bucket list for some time. In the process of cleaning and assembling as we speak, should be done in about a week. Lots of WD40 and Evaporust, but no oxalic acid. Anxious to dial my ride on Main Street! Thank you to everyone for the tips and advice on getting it ready!View attachment 358979 View attachment 358981 View attachment 358982 View attachment 358983 View attachment 358984



nike bike that was a good buy man


----------



## Evans200 (Sep 11, 2016)

HANDLE BAR HORDER said:


> nike bike that was a good buy man



Thanks! Anxious to ride it.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Sep 11, 2016)

pick up this yesterday nice og  panther  I like it


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Sep 11, 2016)

Evans200 said:


> Thanks! Anxious to ride it.



ya man I know the feeling  good find


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Sep 11, 2016)

GOD BLESS AMERICA AND ALL WHO MAKE IT GREAT!!!!!!! AND THANK GOD FOR ALL THE COOL AND NICE BIKE,S THAT COME FROM HER  LADY LIBERTY GIVE US SOME COOL STUFF AND SOME NICE BIKE,S THANK YOU


----------



## vincev (Sep 11, 2016)

the tinker said:


> Haven't picked up anything but am thinking about what to part with for the Memory Lane fall swap . Hard to part with good bike stuff .  Thanks all for remembering 9-11.  God Bless America.....if you don't like it make like a tree.........leave.



Let me know if you are bringing any bikes.Maybe I can beat the twins.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 11, 2016)

Nothing earth shattering this week but I did score a complete run of the print copies of The CABE. Some interesting reading here as well as a good thermometer on prices of bikes and parts. Surprisingly some things are actually cheaper now e.g. Phantoms! Prices for some parts, even 20 years ago, were pretty stiff. V/r Shawn


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 11, 2016)

Arrington said:


> View attachment 359053 View attachment 359052 View attachment 359049 View attachment 359047
> Early this morning swap and parts haul.  Can't keep it all.



I loving the colors on the Schwinn


----------



## sfhschwinn (Sep 11, 2016)

My friend was running an estatesale and told me I come get the bikes. On the same block another garage sale was going on. Guy had 8 bikes out. Bought 6 for $20 each 3 road 3 mtbs. I told him I would be back for the other 3 later. Before I left he said I got a 69 orange krate. I made him an offer and said he had to talk to his wife. I went and got the 2 bikes from my friends sale. After I got out of work I went back for the other 3 bikes. He accepted my offer on the krate and sold me another $20 bike. I went back to my friends sale and a friend of his asked if I wanted to buy the bianchi he had so I snagged it to. I sold the krate to a friend of mine as soon as I got home bianchi from the early 80s will be posted for sale. Krate paint is almost mint under the dirt and the rust seems to be coming off as well. Krate seat cover could pass for NOS.


----------



## bicycle larry (Sep 11, 2016)

the tinker said:


> Haven't picked up anything but am thinking about what to part with for the Memory Lane fall swap . Hard to part with good bike stuff .  Thanks all for remembering 9-11.  God Bless America.....if you don't like it make like a tree.........leave.



 hope you part with the jc higgins jet flow ,i will be first in line !!! ha ha  from bicycle larry


----------



## bricycle (Sep 11, 2016)

jd56 said:


> Wow, it's been 15 years since that tragic day on 9/11.
> I know I'll never forget!
> 
> Let's see what relics you have found from the past week.
> ...



...Red Rover, Red Rover, let JD come over!!!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Sep 11, 2016)

Found these and forgot to buy them. Too many antique malls.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 11, 2016)

I was just out in the garage and had forgot I got a large package from the brown truck guy this week. Another sled for my collection!

 

 

 V/r Shawn


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Sep 11, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> I was just out in the garage and had forgot I got a large package from the brown truck guy this week. Another sled for my collection!View attachment 359414 View attachment 359416 View attachment 359420 V/r Shawn



 those are cool


----------



## bricycle (Sep 11, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> I was just out in the garage and had forgot I got a large package from the brown truck guy this week. Another sled for my collection!View attachment 359414 View attachment 359416 View attachment 359420 V/r Shawn



I like yer Hoe!


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 11, 2016)

I picked up these two plates to add to my Swiss Bikes.  Buy the way, the Swiss bike closest to the camera is for sale or trade.


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 11, 2016)

I know that I shouldn't post this until it gets here due to people snagging others purchases but it is what it is.  I was on the fence about the purchase anyway so here it goes.  OG paint and I hope to bring back the bright red paint.


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 11, 2016)

Robertriley said:


> I know that I shouldn't post this until it gets here due to people snagging others purchases but it is what it is.  I was on the fence about the purchase anyway so here it goes.  OG paint and I hope to bring back the bright red paint.



Sorry man. Just offered the seller $831.00. Canceling your sale and on it's way to Papa!!!


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 11, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Sorry man. Just offered the seller $831.00. Canceling your sale and on it's way to Papa!!!



lol....then I better sneak the money back into the wife's account


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Sep 11, 2016)

Robertriley said:


> I know that I shouldn't post this until it gets here due to people snagging others purchases but it is what it is.  I was on the fence about the purchase anyway so here it goes.  OG paint and I hope to bring back the bright red paint.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Sep 11, 2016)

I seen that bike was going to go for it but didn,t  nice bike


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 11, 2016)

HANDLE BAR HORDER said:


> I seen that bike was going to go for it but didn,t  nice bike



I kept saying to myself, "I don't need it, I don't need it, I don't need it......." but then dropped another bid...then another....and yet another.  After the last bid with a couple minutes left, I turn off the computer.


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 11, 2016)

I also picked this up too.   It now has better pedals and correct chainring.  The funning thing is that I found the share the link to the chain ring with him and now I own the bike.  I have one more bike on my radar and then I'll take a break....for a few days.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Sep 11, 2016)

Robertriley said:


> I kept saying to myself, "I don't need it, I don't need it, I don't need it......." but then dropped another bid...then another....and yet another.  After the last bid with a couple minutes left, I turn off the computer.



so did you get it or what that is a cool bike


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Sep 11, 2016)

Before you assemble the lynch mob, it wasn't this guy in California...hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!!


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Sep 11, 2016)

never turn off your computer


----------



## STRADALITE (Sep 11, 2016)

I got this several weeks ago. Just never got around to posting it. 
Even got it delivered from Arizona.


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 11, 2016)

STRADALITE said:


> View attachment 359464 I got this several weeks ago. Just never got around to posting it.
> Even got it delivered from Arizona.



That was mine years ago.  It was my first major bike purchase


----------



## blue6218 (Sep 12, 2016)

1963 Schwinn Jaguar Mark V.  One of the first 1963's built since it had a serial number dating it to 11/30/62, came with a 1962 seat also.  Needs new tires and a horn button, and yellow band hub is not correct but I like it and rides great!


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 12, 2016)

1950 Schwinn Tourist model Paramount, by way of Cyclesmithy, Chicago. from the Schwinn family collection.
A very civilized bike for the discerning rider.
I feel like I should be wearing a fedora and smoking a pipe while riding this little gem.


----------



## Oldbikes (Sep 12, 2016)

Not bike related, but happy to score these classic albums! Too bad my name isn't "Bob!"










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 12, 2016)

Nice!
I wore out my copy of Street Survivors back in 78.


----------



## Oldbikes (Sep 12, 2016)

cyclingday said:


> Nice!
> I wore out my copy of Street Survivors back in 78.




Never owned the LP, my copy was on cassette, same cover, before the tragic plane crash... And, played it to death, no pun intended.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 12, 2016)

Fortunately, they played at Anahiem Stadium right after they released that album.
I got to see that show, not realizing, that would be the last time I'd see that band in its original format.
The next time I saw those guys play together would be about ten years later when the Rossington Collins band played the Santa Monica Civic Auditorium.
I don't care what anybody says, those guys were some of the most talented musicians of their era.
To see Gary Rossington, Alan Collins & Steve Gaines standing at the edge of the stage with their guitars practically on fire because of the friction, and Billy Powell tickling the ivories, with Ronnie Van Zant telling you how it's done, it just didn't get any better than that.
Of course, I was 18 at the time, so that might of had something to do with it.
But hey!
You can't go back, so I'm glad I lived it like there's no tomorrow.


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (Sep 14, 2016)

*Well not bike related..but Check out the you tube video of Skynyrd at Knebworth England 8 21 76 They opened for the Stones..The stage was a huge lips and tounge..And the band was asked not to step out on the tounge..Well as the show progressed the band was nailing it ..the crowd were amazed.. and towards the end Ronnie led the guitar army out on the edge of the tounge And simply burned up Freebird..and don't forget the driving force with Artimus and Leon the heartbeat...Great multi camara video of the show check it out!!!
Rudy C*


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 14, 2016)

That was awesome, Rudy.
Thanks for the tip.
I'm so thankful for film and the recording industry.
Our lives would be so much less without them.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Sep 15, 2016)

cyclingday said:


> Fortunately, they played at Anahiem Stadium right after they released that album.
> I got to see that show, not realizing, that would be the last time I'd see that band in its original format.
> The next time I saw those guys play together would be about ten years later when the Rossington Collins band played the Santa Monica Civic Auditorium.
> I don't care what anybody says, those guys were some of the most talented musicians of their era.
> ...



One of the earliest concerts i ever went to, I was 15 and my cousin had an extra ticket and came over to see if my older brother wanted to go but he wasn't home so he took me


----------



## morton (Sep 16, 2016)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 359668 1950 Schwinn Tourist model Paramount, by way of Cyclesmithy, Chicago. from the Schwinn family collection.
> A very civilized bike for the discerning rider.
> I feel like I should be wearing a fedora and smoking a pipe while riding this little gem.[/QUOTE
> 
> Been wanting to put a single ring 3 piece crankset on my Speedster.  The one in the photo is most likely unobtainable, but I'm not picky and would be happy with almost any substitute.  Any one have any suggestions?


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 16, 2016)

cyclingday said:


> Fortunately, they played at Anahiem Stadium right after they released that album.
> I got to see that show, not realizing, that would be the last time I'd see that band in its original format.
> The next time I saw those guys play together would be about ten years later when the Rossington Collins band played the Santa Monica Civic Auditorium.
> I don't care what anybody says, those guys were some of the most talented musicians of their era.
> ...



I wish I would have been able to see this lineup. Thanks for bringing light to their talent, they really were great musicians. Now Gary Rossington is just barely hanging on with all of his heart ailments.


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 16, 2016)

RUDY CONTRATTI said:


> *Well not bike related..but Check out the you tube video of Skynyrd at Knebworth England 8 21 76 They opened for the Stones..The stage was a huge lips and tounge..And the band was asked not to step out on the tounge..Well as the show progressed the band was nailing it ..the crowd were amazed.. and towards the end Ronnie led the guitar army out on the edge of the tounge And simply burned up Freebird..and don't forget the driving force with Artimus and Leon the heartbeat...Great multi camara video of the show check it out!!!
> Rudy C*



They were great, and extremely under rated for their talents.


----------



## videoranger (Sep 19, 2016)

removed


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 18, 2019)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 359668 1950 Schwinn Tourist model Paramount, by way of Cyclesmithy, Chicago. from the Schwinn family collection.
> A very civilized bike for the discerning rider.
> I feel like I should be wearing a fedora and smoking a pipe while riding this little gem.



What ever happened to this gorgeous bike @cyclingday ?


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 18, 2019)

Regrettably,  I sold it a few years ago.
At the time, I didn’t think, I’d enjoy the early lightweights as much as I do now.
But, that regret, is what led me to the 38 Sports Tourist, so I guess there’s a reason for everything.


----------

